# Flag



## Seth (Oct 9, 2008)

I have just viewed a photo of a tug on our sister site www.worldphotographyforum.com and she is flying a black flag, can anybody tell me what that denotes?

cheers

Seth (aka Ian)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Haver not seen one of them apart from on a vessel under Customs control but know hat military vessels used to use them for 'about to commence operations'.

geoff


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Anti-submarine vessels used a black flag hoist to indicate a "contact", confirming the above.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

HMS MONMOUTH (nicknamed Black Duke) flies a black flag,and her name on the stern is painted black not red-unlike any other ship in the navy.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Seth said:


> I have just viewed a photo of a tug on our sister site www.worldphotographyforum.com and she is flying a black flag, can anybody tell me what that denotes?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Seth (aka Ian)


Probably part of a signal that has something to do with distance.


----------



## Paulh54 (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you sure it is a flag? Normal practice was to put up a black diamond shape to denote towing and the length of the tow was over 200 metres. The diamond shape might look like a limp flag on a photo. Rule 24 in the rules of the road covers it. 
Paul.


----------



## Seth (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the prompt replies, I think Paulh54 has hit the nail on the head.
Thanks again

Seth


----------

